# Snow in Arkansas? What the hell!!!!



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

So I sold both of my plow trucks last year (I live in Boston) and get back into the corporate world. I've been traveling for the last three weeks back and forth to Arkansas (Fly down monday morning and back Friday night) and everytime I come down here its like 20 degrees colder than back in Boston.... So whatever...this week I am down here by myself and going crazyworking 18hr days and now its going to snow 3 to 5 inches on Thursday night????? And its 60 degrees in Boston? If I can't get a plane home Friday I'll be :realmad: :realmad: :realmad: .

I asked the locals what they do when it snows......and they said they try not to crash their cars.... wtf!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

try not to crash their cars thats funny


----------



## rollnthunder (Dec 7, 2005)

My parents called me last week i think and said it was snowing in orlando,fl that really sucks.Even if its only flurries


----------

